# stuffed miami potatoes and steak for dinner



## miamirick (Aug 27, 2011)

tried something new today, i took a raw potatoe , cut it in half, hollowed out a grove and filled it then back together and into the smoker with a chuckie for dinner

potatoes cut in half then








cheddar cheese, bacon and chives mixed together







stuffed and ready to smoke







a little butter, garlic and kosher salt then add the potato , wrap in foil







some nice spicy mango marinade over night







about three hours smoke time







unwrapped, the cheese and butter melted nice with the garlic butter absorbing nicely into the skin  about two hours on the smoker







cut that meat up   some good bones for the pup







that was dinner

 thanks for looking


----------



## smoke king (Aug 27, 2011)

How did the taters turn out? Did they get too smokey? I tried smoking them once and in just 2 hours the smoke taste was pretty strong.  I do like your idea for hollowing them out and stuffing them.

And the chuckie looks good!  I never thought to smoke a chuck steak before like that.  A good way to get some chuckie quick for dinner.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like a great meal Rick!

We love smoked taters around here.


----------



## roller (Aug 28, 2011)

I would eat that for dinner...nice job. Like those tators...


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks Awesome Rick!!!!

I'm betting you left a little meat on those bones for the Pup!!!

She works hard for her treats!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 14, 2011)

Rick it looks yummy i will love having it for dinner


----------



## venture (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks great Rick.

But, I would throw the pup a milk bone and save the beef bones for stock.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 14, 2011)

Those potatoes look awesome.........I would love to try those.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome job Rick


----------

